# My Toddler Just Drank Lavendar Essential Oil...



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

My 2 year old just brought me an open bottle of lavendar essential oil with a bring drip of it streaming down her chin and smelly lavendar breath.

I don't know if she actually ingested any of if she just used her teeth to open the bottle. If she did it was hardly any and she has been fine since. Is lavendar oil OK if it gets ingested?


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Please don't rely on a message board for questions about poisoning and toxicity. There are a lot of smart mamas here, but things like this are serious and need a professional
s advice.
Call Poison Control right away! They can tell you if it is a problem or not.


----------



## 4Jet (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with PP! Please call! The number for Poison Control is 1-800-222-1222


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Yes do please call poison control!!


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks tinuviel for saying that. I was pretty sure that she only got some in her mouth so I had just been monitoring her. I did contact poison control after reading your response and turns out that even if she did just get some in her mouth (and not swallowed any) but had choked or been coughing on it, the fumes would have gotten into her lungs whcih would be quite dangerous. I am always so non-chalant about these things so thanks for the kick in the a** everyone!


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm glad everything worked out okay!


----------

